# Anyone looking?



## RippinLipp (Sep 12, 2008)

Was just woundering if anyone has been out looking yet? Think I might take a walk this weekend to see what I can find..

Sent from my LG-MS770 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## wintrrun (Jun 11, 2008)

Found some oysters the other day while walking a property with a homeowner.
Outside of that been to busy to look.:sad:


----------



## Grizzyaries (Jan 10, 2005)

I found some oysters, flat creep, false turkey tail, and some violet tooth polypore. Here's the oysters.


----------



## Grizzyaries (Jan 10, 2005)

some old oysters 10 feet up a dead poplar.


----------



## Grizzyaries (Jan 10, 2005)

Wished they were true turkey tail, not the false, oh well still a good find.


----------



## knockoff64 (Oct 14, 2001)

One tiny Cinnabar, one small Yellow Chant, 3 smallish Porcini. Very low spot, produces early and even during drought. Open area, not deep in the woods.

Summer shrooms just starting to come up. Few Aminita Muscaria, Russula's and junk up. Maybe too soon for Trumpets and Chants in numbers. No other Boletes up except the Kings. 

Just starting, hope we get a little rain between now and July 4th.


----------



## Grizzyaries (Jan 10, 2005)

Oh and 4 white spounge polypores
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## naglady (May 10, 2010)

Been getting some oyster.. the last couple of weeks..


----------



## Grizzyaries (Jan 10, 2005)

naglady said:


> Been getting some oyster.. the last couple of weeks..


 What trees were they on?


----------



## spoikey (Jan 18, 2005)

Most likely popple. Elm Oysters are usually in the fall.


----------



## Mushroom Jack (May 28, 2009)

All I've found so far are Coprinus micaceus ( Mica Caps ) Which actually aren't too bad scrambled in eggs. And then Polyporus squamosus ( the pored mushroom ) and Xeromphalina tenuipes. There have also been a lot of Oysters ( Pleurotus poplinus ).


----------



## esgowen (Feb 27, 2011)

Mushroom Jack said:


> All I've found so far are Coprinus micaceus ( Mica Caps ) Which actually aren't too bad scrambled in eggs. And then Polyporus squamosus ( the pored mushroom ) and Xeromphalina tenuipes. There have also been a lot of Oysters ( Pleurotus poplinus ).


. I've never looked for anything but morels but these pics make me think I'm missing out on alot awesome pics keep them coming


----------



## knockoff64 (Oct 14, 2001)

About 2lbs of Porcini's yesterday! Even better a paper lunch bag full of Trumpets!

Only one area is producing, same low, open area, near water. 

Checked a prolific spot, deeper in the woods and found almost nothing up. Mayapples are browning out, when they're dead, Chant's should be up.

Steady rain today should kick start the season!


----------



## wintrrun (Jun 11, 2008)

knockoff64 said:


> About 2lbs of Porcini's yesterday! Even better a paper lunch bag full of Trumpets!
> 
> Only one area is producing, same low, open area, near water.
> 
> ...


 

Sweet.
I have a 4 day upcoming project inventorying and cataloging trees on 240 acre parcel for a client.
May take a full week with all the looking i may be doing.:coolgleam


----------



## jasperdog (Nov 8, 2007)

Found a couple nice hericium ramosum today.. Got some Oysters last week.

All in Emmet County. We live in the boonies and spotted them from the truck on the gravel out to the highway. I suppose we should get out and look harder but we can only eat so many..


----------

